# Наше творчество > Авторские песни и совместные проекты >  Проект: Таня Штерн (Звёздочка) и Борис Гуляр

## Звездочка-Т

*Добрый день!*

*Хочу представить Вам результаты одного из проектов, который длился
(думаю Борис меня поправит если я ошибусь), около года,
с момента, когда я впервые получила письмо, с просьбой о помощи с текстами для альбома.
Обратился неизвестный человек, случайно забредший в мою темку с текстами для песен на форуме...
Разумеется я откликнулась и ответила что попробую... Результат получился обалденный!
Даже казалось бы грустные тексты, Борис сделал в быстрой обработке (очень понравился подход).
Музыку (в большей части) написал его хороший друг Эдуард Шор, который сам пишет песни и их исполняет.
Сегодня я выставляю альбом для своих друзей (некоторые, самые шустрые уже неделю его слушают).
*








Скачать файл 01 - Борис Гулярин - С днм рождения, милый друг-(м.mp3

Скачать файл 02 - Борис Гулярин - Облака-(муз.Э.Шор.сл.Т.Штэрн).mp3

Скачать файл 03 - Гулярин Борис и Вика Самборская - Невезучая(м.mp3

Скачать файл 04 - Борис Гулярин - Разлука-(муз. Э.Шор).mp3

Скачать файл 05 - Борис Гулярин - Жалеть я не стану-(муз. Б.Гул.mp3

Скачать файл 06 - Борис Гулярин - Два берега (Э.Шор).mp3

Скачать файл 07 - Гулярин Борис - 7-40 (Одесская) (Dance Remix).mp3

Скачать файл 08 - Гулярин Борис и Ирина Килфин - Два сердца (Му.mp3

Скачать файл 09 - Гулярин Борис - Небо на ладони (муз. Б.Гуляри.mp3

Скачать файл 10 - Гулярин Борис - Милая, прекрасная (Корогод).mp3

----------


## Лев

*Звёздочка*,
 Браво!!! Хорошо поработали! :flower:

----------


## chaika

Танюшка Вы молодцы супер. :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

:Aga:  :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## Ладушка

*Звёздочка*,
 Молодцы!  Когда столько талантливых людей объединяются, получается  настоящий творческий шедевр! :flower:

----------


## biay1

Очень симпатичная, хорошего настроения работа! :Ok:  :flower:  :Pivo:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

*Лев*,
*chaika*,
*Skade*,
*Ладушка*,
*biay1*,
Спасибо большое за отзывы! Обязательно покажу Борису, его заслуга)))))

----------


## bobsan

ИИИИ Мне!!!!!!!!!!!!!
мне тоже понравилось!!!!!
Танюшка Ты лучшая!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> ИИИИ Мне!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> мне тоже понравилось!!!!!


Спасибо, Саш)))



> Танюшка Ты лучшая!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ты как скажешь)))))

----------


## Black Lord

*МОЛОДЦЫ !!!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/706304.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> МОЛОДЦЫ !!!


Андрюша, спасибо за чудесный букет!!!!!!!!!!!!))))))
 :Oj:

----------


## Aleksandr1

*Звёздочка*,

Какие же вы молодцы, ребята!!! :Ok: 

З.Ы. Очень классная работа, на высоком уровне!
Музыка профессиональная, тексты легки и гармоничны!
Вокал для данного стиля удачен!
5+!!!

----------


## ANDREAS26

Звёздочка,
Класс!!!!!! :flower:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

*Aleksandr1*,
*ANDREAS26*,
Спасибо, ребята!!!!!!!!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

*Ребята! Если кто захочет спеть...... выложила первый минус*
*паролъ на минусы в темке лежит, там же.**"С днём рождения, милый друг"! (с бэком и без)*

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Проект: Таня Штерн (Звёздочка) и Борис Гулярин!



Танюш, молодцы! 
Здорово получилось! :Ok:  :Aga: 
[IMG]http://s17.******info/eecbdf09ea9b55a405b113567600094c.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> *Ребята! Если кто захочет спеть...... выложила первый минус*
> *паролъ на минусы в темке лежит, там же.**"С днём рождения, милый друг"! (с бэком и без)*


Переношу на другую страницу....чтобы видели)))))

*Добавлено через 20 секунд*



> Танюш, молодцы! 
> Здорово получилось!


Спасибки огромное!!!!!!!!!!!!!)))))

----------

